# Poll - Single vs Dual coil



## Silver

Hi all

Am starting this poll to find out what the general feeling is amongst members regarding *single* versus *dual* coils.

I know some prefer duals because you get oodles more volume of vapour - which in turn means more flavour.

But is it necessarily better flavour or more accurate flavour? That is debatable.

Some prefer single coils because they are easier to build and wick - and dont put as much strain on the battery.

*Please answer the poll and feel free to explain and leave comments below.*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

I almost always use single coils at low watts (20 to 30). 

Lately though I have been using the Shuriken and the Navigator at 90W more and more often... I don't know whats happening to me!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver

I went for Both - but more single

I prefer singles because they are easier for me to work with, wick and maintain
Also i get more battery life
I dont really need the extra "volume" of vapour and for me a dual doesnt really make a difference to the actual flavour quality, just the volume.

I do however have some atties which do require duals and i do use them, but not as often.

All my "workhorse vapes" are single coils
Lemo1, Evod, RM2, Subtank Mini and more recently the Kayfun 5

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique

I prefer dual but it depends on the tank being used, the sm 25 and merlin mini is great on single coil. 

Having yet to try the engine nano dual coil with 26g 8 wrap around 2.5 to 3 mm is the sweet spot and what I currently run on all my tanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb

I mostly own atties that are dual decked without a means of closing one side off. The airflow difference with one coil throws me off balance.

I'm now a proud own a SM25. The first time a ran the single coil, it was awesome. Successive attempts at rebuilding gave me the dry hit issue. Got the dual deck in at the moment and it is blowing my mind to an alternate dimension. For the first time ever I'm actually reducing the airflow a bit.

Will definitely get back to the single coil deck soon though. I want to be able to truly experie ce it so that i can make up my own mind on when to use single or dual as I feel there is a place for both in the world.

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Stosta said:


> I almost always use single coils at low watts (20 to 30).
> 
> Lately though I have been using the Shuriken and the Navigator at 90W more and more often... I don't know whats happening to me!



As taken from Wikipedia

"Puberty is the process of physical changes through which a child's body matures into an adult body capable of sexual reproduction. It is initiated by hormonal signals from the brain to the gonads: the ovaries in a girl, the testes in a boy"

-

Jokes aside, I find RTA's a pain in the ass but it's more common for them to have a single coil option, most of my RDAs you have to shoehorn a single coil in or deal with alot of extra airflow. I wish third partys would make plugs for popular RDAs'.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Awesome poll!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny

I'm more of a dual coil guy as I find the vapor volume keeps me away from stinkies more then a higher Nic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Single coil for me no question. I prefer the pure flavour I get at low wattages in devices with small chambers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2

Really want to push single chunky coils and cant with plug setups....it just doesnt work 100% - Tempted to get the 22 Serpent RDTA; but hope going from a 24 (ijoy combo) back to a 22 doesn't dissapoint

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz

I'm a lazy bugger so prefer the simplicity that tanks offer. Not the dripping type at all.
I opted for 'Both equally', as that is likely where I end up.

Billow v2 dual coil in my hand all day at 25W - still my main driver after all this time.
Serpent Mini 25, single SS316, also at 25W, but far thirstier than the Billow and requires much more refills with the slightly lower capacity.
Subtank Mini Ni200 single coil in TC mode - very effective menthol driver with great economy and very little 'afterburn'.
iJust 2 with (single) notch coil gyppo - fantastic menthol driver with a great punch and icy cold afterburn.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance

I have now totally comitted to single coil decks only. Ultimately, dual coils allow you to increase wire to wick surface area while keeping resistances low. Low resistence wire can achieve similar results on a single coil deck so the extra hasstle of dual coils does not warrant the slight advantages they offer. My opinion, others may differ.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Really want to push single chunky coils and cant with plug setups....it just doesnt work 100% - Tempted to get the 22 Serpent RDTA; but hope going from a 24 (ijoy combo) back to a 22 doesn't dissapoint



Go for the KOF RDTA instead. Its a 24mm single coil rdta, allows chunkier coils, easier to fill and wick, and disassembles easier for cleaning etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

If im running menthol vapes, single coil does the job perfect at lower wattage 20-30 watts, as it does not produce a harsh menthol and brings out all the other notes in the juice.

Tobacco vapes i can also get away using single coil but i get more tobacco notes and less of the fruits/honey and nuts

If im going dessert or bakery i have to go dual coil and higher wattage 40-55 watts otherwise it just tastes like a watered down juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2

Amir said:


> Go for the KOF RDTA instead. Its a 24mm single coil rdta, allows chunkier coils, easier to fill and wick, and disassembles easier for cleaning etc.


 Thanks! Was worried a bit about the fill plug but dont think it'll be a prob


----------



## StompieZA

I recently did a single coil build on my Ijoy Combo RDTA and was the best flavor i have had from this tank. I then used the RDA deck and built a dual coil and have since only dripped and havent looked back or used the RDTA again even though flavor was great, the RDA dual is even better with flavor. 

I need to see if i can use the single build deck and drip using that, cause battery life and flavor....not bothered about steam train clouds much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I agree with you @Raindance , I am also moving back to single coils, although not completely. Vaping is often described as a journey. I started off with Egos and moved on to cloud blowing, but have returned to higher ohm builds with lower wattage. I now think of cloud blowing as... been there done that.., now what is the advantage ? There is no doubt that cloud blowing is fun, but like sex it is better done behind closed doors. I believe that there is no worse advertisement for vaping than cloud blowing in public.

I no longer see much benefit to low ohm builds. At low wattage I get a very satisfying vape, batteries last longer, easier to build, use less juice (I diy so I don't mind the cost but I hate having to refill regularly), I can also vape in public without offending others. 

As you say @Raindance , "my opinion, others may differ."

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## WELIHF

For me it is dependant on atomizer, my Avo24 flavour is muted on a single coil compared to dual so I build dual that I only need to run at 45watts.

Also find it juice dependant, dessert on dual, fruits on single

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am starting this poll to find out what the general feeling is amongst members regarding *single* versus *dual* coils.
> 
> I know some prefer duals because you get oodles more volume of vapour - which in turn means more flavour.
> 
> But is it necessarily better flavour or more accurate flavour? That is debatable.
> 
> Some prefer single coils because they are easier to build and wick - and dont put as much strain on the battery.
> 
> *Please answer the poll and feel free to explain and leave comments below.*
> 
> View attachment 92682
> View attachment 92683


That top pic looks like some oke mandrel bent an exhaust pipe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

Dual coil in the griffin 25 at 30w.

Lol at all the people calling 30w low. 2 years ago 30w was high. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Amir

stephen.johnson2 said:


> Thanks! Was worried a bit about the fill plug but dont think it'll be a prob



I was too but turns out to be quite easy to handle


----------



## DoubleD

Single coils in ity bity chambers for me

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Smokyg

I used to only believe in single coils, however the tanks of today (TFV8 and Tornado 150) works spectacularly with dual coil. My TFV4 was single coils and all my drippers in single as well. Times change, so do we..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

I recently went into the 'fancy coil' thing out of curiosity ..... and I'm blown away.

Single coil 7 wrap Flapton , 2.5mm ID @ a comfortable .4ohm in my SXK Hadaly , running around 44W on my little Squeeza .... BLISS 

I think with the different coil options and atty/flavor specific builds becoming prevalent , we will definitely see a shift towards fancy coils and coils spesific to a certain atty/juice/wattage whatever .....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie

Single coils, small chambers, low watts : 15W-22W. High watts exhaust my old frail lungs & fitness suffers.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Necropolis

Single. 

And for purely financial reasons. 

I loved my Griffin but the juice consumption was getting a bit crazy - things have calmed down significantly with my Merlin Mini. 

Oh and my batteries last longer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie

For my adv's single coils work better. Whether its in the hadaly, stm or sm25. Like others mentioned for me it just processes menthol juices better and gives that "cooling" effect while the fruits pop. In dual coil setups the menthol becomes either harsh or too hot which in turn mutes the fruity tones. And now with exotic coils the clouds can also hold their own.

I do like to have my desserts on colder days in my Goon or Mage, it shines in these devices and just gives you that "saturated" feeling. I also find myself using these devices more than I used to lately, but when I come back to my little hadaly with some XXX it just puts a smile on my face.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rayzor

StompieZA said:


> I recently did a single coil build on my Ijoy Combo RDTA and was the best flavor i have had from this tank. I then used the RDA deck and built a dual coil and have since only dripped and havent looked back or used the RDTA again even though flavor was great, the RDA dual is even better with flavor.
> 
> I need to see if i can use the single build deck and drip using that, cause battery life and flavor....not bothered about steam train clouds much.


Do you have pics of your combo in dripper mod? I am using the classic with the postless deck but find it difficult to get juice to flow into the base. Even tried trimming the cotton really thin, but no joy for the ijoy lol. However I now use the pre-built coil head and that seems to be working great and flavor is on point. 

Sent from my Hisense F31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayzor

On topic, I prefer the duel coil build to single. 

Sent from my Hisense F31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Schnappie said:


> For my adv's single coils work better. Whether its in the hadaly, stm or sm25. Like others mentioned for me it just processes menthol juices better and gives that "cooling" effect while the fruits pop. In dual coil setups the menthol becomes either harsh or too hot which in turn mutes the fruity tones. And now with exotic coils the clouds can also hold their own.
> 
> I do like to have my desserts on colder days in my Goon or Mage, it shines in these devices and just gives you that "saturated" feeling. I also find myself using these devices more than I used to lately, but when I come back to my little hadaly with some XXX it just puts a smile on my face.



I hear you on the warm dual coil / bigger power setup not being that suitable for menthols @Schnappie
I feel exactly the same - prefer a cooler lower power vape for the fruity menthols.

I am not a big dessert fan - but when I do venture into that territory it feels that more power and bigger rigs do it more justice - but I seldom am there.

I also find strong tobaccoes more satisfying in much higher mg and on single coils in MTL format - for that strong punch in the throat. I occasionally vape my tobacco diluted down in the twin coil Avo24 - but it gives a totally different sort of sensation - not a punch - but more of a pleasing gentle rub.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB

I use both equally. Single coils are great in the Hadaly, Avo and Limitless Plus with the plugs to block off one half of the deck, duals go into the Recoil, Velocity, Virus. Juice consumption is a bit higher on the duals but that's not a problem for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands

For me single coil low wattage works great for my mostly fruity vapes. Its fun to blow big clouds with the odd dual high power setup but it does not last long. The big clouds gets in the way when working or watching TV

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Schnappie

Silver said:


> I hear you on the warm dual coil / bigger power setup not being that suitable for menthols @Schnappie
> I feel exactly the same - prefer a cooler lower power vape for the fruity menthols.
> 
> I am not a big dessert fan - but when I do venture into that territory it feels that more power and bigger rigs do it more justice - but I seldom am there.
> 
> I also find strong tobaccoes more satisfying in much higher mg and on single coils in MTL format - for that strong punch in the throat. I occasionally vape my tobacco diluted down in the twin coil Avo24 - but it gives a totally different sort of sensation - not a punch - but more of a pleasing gentle rub.


I also enjoy my tobaccos a lot, still after a good mtl tank. Reasonably priced. The Cthulhu mtl was a big fail for me. Always had more juice on my mod than in the tank. But thanks to @Stosta I rediscovered the stm again, so will rewick it this weekend and try a tobacco.

I find it very interesting that a lot of single coil folk also like the Avo in their arsenal. Sounds like a unique flavour rdta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Schnappie said:


> I also enjoy my tobaccos a lot, still after a good mtl tank. Reasonably priced. The Cthulhu mtl was a big fail for me. Always had more juice on my mod than in the tank. But thanks to @Stosta I rediscovered the stm again, so will rewick it this weekend and try a tobacco.
> 
> I find it very interesting that a lot of single coil folk also like the Avo in their arsenal. Sounds like a unique flavour rdta



@Schnappie , i still havent found a MTL tank that comes close to the RM2 on the Reo for tobacco juices.
Suppose its not really a fair comparison to compare a bf RDA to a tank
My MTL tobacco vape is the RM2 on Reo Black - and i doubt thats going to change for a long while.

The Nautilus Mini and Nautilus X (with tank extender) are also good and my mom is using both to good effect with tobacco and coffee juices in MTL mode.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schnappie

Silver said:


> @Schnappie , i still havent found a MTL tank that comes close to the RM2 on the Reo for tobacco juices.
> Suppose its not really a fair comparison to compare a bf RDA to a tank
> My MTL tobacco vape is the RM2 on Reo Black - and i doubt thats going to change for a long while.
> 
> The Nautilus Mini and Nautilus X (with tank extender) are also good and my mom is using both to good effect with tobacco and coffee juices in MTL mode to good effect.


Thanks I will definitely look into it. Sometimes my lungs are just not ready for those big hits in the morning

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Edward Barnard

Cool Poll.

Personally I use dual coil more often than single. The contact area with the liquid is better, and when building it's fun to fiddle with them to get them firing evenly. Although Quad coil builds have given me incredible results as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

interesting poll result so far

If one adds up the single only and more single options, then single is in the lead

But its quite even though with many using duals


----------



## craigb

Silver said:


> interesting poll result so far
> 
> If one adds up the single only and more single options, then single is in the lead
> 
> But its quite even though with many using duals


I noticed that too. While I don't have a big problem with FOMO usually, this poll has definitely motivated me to play around a lot more with single coil builds. Just a pity I have the SM25 working nicely in dual coil mode. Guess I need to get another single coil atomizer.


----------



## Silver

craigb said:


> I noticed that too. While I don't have a big problem with FOMO usually, this poll has definitely motivated me to play around a lot more with single coil builds. Just a pity I have the SM25 working nicely in dual coil mode. Guess I need to get another single coil atomizer.



I doubt there is anything major you are missing (vape wise) on single coils
Its just less vape (to me) - and the other benefits of easier maintenance and battery life


----------



## Roodt

Personally I have been doing everything single coil lately...

Griffin mini, single coil, with plug.

Tfv4mini, single coil with airflow restriction plug in place.

I find single coil ramps up faster, and is better for nice short (2 second) drags with flavourful bursts and a cool soothing vape.

Dual coils tend to create too warm a vape to my liking, on both the atomizer, drip tip and the actual vapour.

That being said, i am eagerly awaiting delivery of the Nautilus2... i will post thoughts once received in the appropriate thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Single coils for the win for me... 27-30 watts... anywhere from 0.3Ω to 0.6Ω

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir

I only use single coil RTAs and dual coil RDAs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## craigb

Fingers crossed, finally got a good wicking into the SM25 single deck. It's a 5 wrap flatwire flapton, 0.3 ohms, 3mm ID and the flavor and clouds are incredibubble! 

Used the bow tie method but went really minimal with the amount of cotton going into the juice wells. I was convinced it was going to leak, but so far, so good. 

Sometimes it's worthwhile to listen to those that know better than you


----------



## Dietz

I only did Single Coils when I began and sometimes still prefer single in most setups. BUT Since I got an RDA I have been enjoying desserty jooses more with a dual setup.

I cant confidently say at this stage that I prefer either or, I like both at different times for different purposes depending on Joose and Setup combination.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scott

Chukin'Vape said:


> Awesome poll!!!


I second that and one where I can behave and not throw my toys out the cot and have to apologise when I realise what a twat I sounded like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott

Necropolis said:


> Single.
> 
> And for purely financial reasons.
> 
> I loved my Griffin but the juice consumption was getting a bit crazy - things have calmed down significantly with my Merlin Mini.
> 
> Oh and my batteries last longer.


Great to hear someone else's Griffin was drinking juice like a V12 Mustang. I am going to spoil myself this July in Bloemfontein kitting myself out with a new mod and merlin mini.


----------



## Arthur

Use single coil in the Serpent mini 25 and use dual coils in the Mad Dog RDA


----------



## Scott

Arthur said:


> Use single coil in the Serpent mini 25 and use dual coils in the Mad Dog RDA


I am a fan of single coil atties. I can't see myself changing anytime soon. Wick and coil simple. Fits right into my experience level.


----------



## Spydro

I tend to prefer dual builds, but have many single coil atty's that can get it done in spades too. I tend to do dual builds in atty's that can do them instead of single coils in them as their FD by design if well designed is more for dual than single builds to me. But the atty's fluid dynamics, the DIY it will run and the build for them to work together to my personal tastes are the atty, build, joose combo's that are the mark of all my perfect vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vino1718

Single all the way. I even used my avocado with a single coil. Also battery lasts longer with my pico's. Avo22 will be seeing the classifieds soon.


----------

